# Shoes from the 1970's !



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

At the risk of dating myself here _(aw heck, you all know how old I am)_ what shoes from your youth were trendy that you owned?

Here's a couple of mine (they're mostly from the 1970's):

"Buffalo" sandals - these were tan colored leather or suede wedge sandals with a criss-cross strap across the toes. Kind of hippie-ish but very comfortable. I actually saw a pair in this store over the summer and bought them. My husband was like "oh no you didn't".

"Candies" mules/slides - think of what Olivia Newton John wore after her makeover in "Grease". These were slip on mules that had a faux wood heel and base and came in a wide selection of colors. All the young girls thought they were "hot" if they owned a pair of these. LOL

Earth shoes and wallabees...I didn't have those but those were also "the style" back then.

If I come across photos, I'll post them.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

Can I add my fav 80's shoes? Those cheap white canvas sneakers you got for around $2.00. I'd buy a bunch of them and just toss them when they got dirty. I loved those things!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's another buffalo - type

http://www.hippieshop.com/mas_assets/thumb/CI5401.jpg

Ok, these are called Buffalo's - but that's not the buffalo sandals I'm talking about. The ones I'm talking about had a wedge all across.

(still looking..........)


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't know they had a proper name, my friends and I used to call them Jesus sandals :icon_conf


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 16, 2005)

I had silver high-top L.A. Gears and Flame Orange high-top Reeboks in Junior high, those were the most memorable. When low-tops came back in fashion when I was in high-school, I stuck with L.A. Gear. I also wore granny boots in high-school and thought I was super sophisticated.


----------



## Liz (Nov 16, 2005)

hmm.. those reeboks in the 80's/90's (don't remember what decade lol) they were high tops that had the two velcro straps at the top. looks like aerobic instuctor shoes. lol

and converse chucks have been popular for a long time.

when i was little, there were the cholo nikes lol. they're black with like a white nike swoosh. can't find a pic right now though.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 16, 2005)

I had some LA Gear's too, can't remember if they were hightops but they were white with fuschia and black, don't forget the matching fat laces LOL


----------



## katrink (Nov 16, 2005)

We must not forget the platforms (remember Dance Fever) and clogs. I also had the coolest pair of suede sneaker type shoes that were red, white and blue, (there was also the bicentennal in 76). Boots were all the rage when I was in high school, as were low rise bell bottom jeans (now where have we seen that fashion statement before lol) belly baring tops (I loved the halter ones) and we must not forget the body shirt (with the snaps at the crotch to keep the shirt tucked into the low rise jeans). I enjoyed the 70's (after all I graduated from high school in 72) but I have to admit I loved the 80's glamour fashion much more than the I wanna be a hippie but I'm a disco queen of the 70's. lol I guess I am just an old lady now.


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 16, 2005)

Depending on where you lived, the shoe styles would have a different name.:icon_bigg

Anyone remember "pro-keds" ?:icon_chee


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 16, 2005)

I remember the "pro-keds", though I never owned any. I almost forgot about "jellys", those plastic shoes. How could I forget those? I had them in fluorescent pink (to match my fluorescent pink lace tank top--which I layered over my white shirt with fluorescent pink palm trees) and fluorescent green (to match my fluorescent green parachute pants). I believe I was in 3rd grade (around 1983) at that time.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jellies!!! They were what everyone wanted in the 80's!! (At least young girls!) Yeah, Keds too were huge. I never really like them even then, but I loved my jellies!!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 16, 2005)

lmao so did we! :icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Nov 16, 2005)

i had jellies and keds too. lol


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 17, 2005)

Aw, I remember Jelly shoes. They were inexpensive, matched everything and were awesome! I also wore White keds without socks, Black &amp; White checkerboard VANS, Moccasins, Sneakers with velcro, Espadrille sandals, and High heels with ankle socks. I love the 80's. :icon_love


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 17, 2005)

omg-- can i think of a few! here we go:

"Elevator shoes" Platforms for MEN!

Wood heavy clogs - oh yeh, real wood soles..

Zips sneaker skates- yikes..

Black patent shoes..

Converse all stars!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, I had a pair of LA Gear high-top tennis shoes in junior high, they were neon yellow and blue with neon yellow laces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In high school and early college I wore a lot of chunky shoes and boots there in the 90's... some were kind of like the Spice Girls but not quite that high -- I didn't have any shoes with 6" soles! Even my dress shoes I wore with skirts to church were extremely chunky! The narrow heels in style today are much more flattering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also think I know what you mean about the "Jesus sandals", do you mean Birkenstocks and all those similar sandals that were popular in the 90's? I had a pair too (not Birkenstocks though, they were too expensive!)...


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 17, 2005)

lol... my parents are the same height so my dad wore these to his WEDDING and Mom wore flats so he would look taller than her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well, it went with the colored leisure suits the groomsmen were wearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 17, 2005)

haha! My mom used to wear those Reeboks to Jazzercise! She had them in red and mint green....eww.

Those Nike's are called Nike Cortez's and I wanted them so bad!! All of the bad kids wore them at my school.


----------



## Liz (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL! yes! cortez's. i begged my mom for those and had to wear them forever. lol cause what were they, like $50? that's expensive for a 9 year old or however old i was


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2005)

I remember jellies too! I think I spent my childhood in jellies , espadrilles and spandex shorts , all in neon colors of course!


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 17, 2005)

*I love the 70's and all the hippie styles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*yay 70's!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

